# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010



## Vince (1 Abr 2010 às 00:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2010 às 02:06)

Boa noite.

1º post...

Fresquinho agora. Céu pouco nublado neste momento.
*Tactual: 3,5ºC
Vento calmo
Pressão: 1020 mb*


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2010 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro em Rio Tinto, com 6,4º, vento fraco, alguns chuviscos, muita humidade.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Abr 2010 às 11:00)

Tempo chuvoso, frio, pachorrento, enfim... Estou de ferias em ponte de Lima à 5 dias e sempre com este tempo...

Já estou farto! Farto mesmo


----------



## Miazita (1 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

em barcelos neste momento estao algumas abertas, algum ventinho nada de mais...
por volta de uns 8ºC


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2010 às 14:39)

Continua o tempo encoberto, com algum sol e 13,6º.


----------



## Miazita (1 Abr 2010 às 15:57)

13ºC e mais ou menos o mesmo


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.

Um dia marcado pela muita nebulosidade até ao final da tarde. Alguns chuviscos esporádicos - sem acumulação, apenas vestígios (0,1\0,2 mm). Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
...
Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1021 mb​*
*Uma Santa Páscoa para todos*


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2010 às 00:39)

Boa noite. Começo de chuviscos pelo Porto, com 11,3º e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia. Manhã com alguma chuva, céu agora com abertas e 14,0º.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2010 às 17:00)

Boa tarde e um Santo Dia.

Um dia convidativo ao retiro. Céu muito nublado a encoberto, períodos de chuva fraca a moderada de curta duração. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
...
Tactual: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb
Prec. Acumulada: 8 mm​*
*Uma Santa Páscoa para todos*


----------



## Miazita (2 Abr 2010 às 20:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde e um Santo Dia.
> 
> Um dia convidativo ao retiro. Céu muito nublado a encoberto, períodos de chuva fraca a moderada de curta duração. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.






o mesmo aqui...


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia. Madrugada chuvosa, agora boas abertas, a nortada empurra as nuvens. Uns agradáveis 12,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2010 às 18:37)

Boa tarde.
Dia de chuva\aguaceiros, sendo pela tarde alguns com granizo. Em termos de acumulado, a precipitação é de pouca expressão até ao momento. Vento fraco a moderado de noroeste (neste momento).

*Tmín: 6,0ºC (penso que ainda baixará)
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
...
Tactual: 6,5ºC
Pressão: 1018 mb
Precip. Acumulada: 8,5 mm​*

*Uma Santa Páscoa para todos*


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Abr 2010 às 19:07)

Por aqui o "canto do cisne" :
-Depois de um dia com cúmulos pouco desenvolvidos 
em que já ninguém "dava nada" por alguma instabilidade 
eis um aguaceiro moderado, vento moderado, descida da temperatura
e céus de novo super-fotogénicos:






[/URL][/IMG]

A partir de amanhã , a história já vai ser narrada com outras cores,
outras texturas, muito diferentes destas.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lince (3 Abr 2010 às 20:46)

Mais um nevão deste impiedoso inverno.
Nevou durante a tarde toda e continua a nevar. A acomulação ultrapassa os 5cm.
A temperatura é de 0º.
Amanhâ postarei fotos daquele que eu considero o ultimo nevão deste inverno.
Apartir de agora podemos dar as boas vindas á bem-vinda primavera.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2010 às 21:17)

Lince disse:


> Mais um nevão deste impiedoso inverno.
> Nevou durante a tarde toda e continua a nevar. A acomulação ultrapassa os 5cm.
> A temperatura é de 0º.
> Amanhâ postarei fotos daquele que *eu considero o ultimo nevão deste inverno*.
> A partir de agora podemos dar as boas vindas á bem-vinda primavera.



Será que vai ser assim? Num outono\inverno e, aparentemente, primavera, estações que nos presentearam com chuva farta e tempo fresco? Hum...não sei não! 
Mas como o "Andor" ainda não chegou ao seu destino nada como ir acompanhando as incidências deste "belo" tempo invernal que pela primavera irrompeu...e apreciar as fotos que "prometeste"

Neste momento chove. Acumulei das 18.30h até ao momento mais 6 mm de precipitação.

*Tactual: 4,5ºC (Tmín. do dia)
Pressão: 1021 mb (lentamente a subir)
Vento fraco de NO
Precip. acumulada: 14,5 mm (mais 5,6 mm e alcanço os 2000 mm de precipitação neste ano hidrológico)​*


----------



## Lince (4 Abr 2010 às 13:11)

Aqui estão as fotos prometidas.
Hoje está um belo dia primaveril...com neve!
Boas festas a todos.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2010 às 14:52)

Oh Lince:  este ano já apareceu demasiadas vezes neste tópico, não acha?
Claro que por mim é sempre bem-vindo.
Viva. 
...e Belas fotos do enésimo  nevão deste Inverno...
Se não fôr antes, então até ao próximo Outono.


----------



## Veterano (4 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Bela tarde de sol, com 13,3º, depois de um sábado chuvoso.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

Bom final de Domingo de Páscoa.
Espero que tudo tenha corrido pelo melhor...

Finalmente um dia que se pode apelidar de FANTÁSTICO! A primavera em todo o seu esplendor. Ao acordar os pássaros cantavam por todo o lado. O sol iluminava tudo e todos. Lindo, lindo!

Se havia um dia no qual a primavera seria bem vinda seria sempre um dia especial como este. Que belo ver o compasso a passar com as suas cores marcadas pelo sol...
Depois de tantos e tantos dias obscuros um dia alegre e vivo como este eleva a auto-estima de todos nós.

*Tmín: 0,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC (sensação térmica bastante superior...)
...
Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1026 mb
Vento calmo de NO (de manhã de NE)​*
*Continuação de uma Santa Páscoa para todos*

P.S.: e que belas fotos Lince...parece NATAL no dia de PÁSCOA.


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2010 às 20:17)

Tarde primaveril mais de parecida com dia de Março do que de Abril....
A neve que caiu durante a tarde/noite de ontem grande parte derreteu devido à subida da temperatura.
Ontem o dia foi completamente invernal, acumulando um total de 20mm 

O gráfico das temperaturas demonstra bem a recuperação


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2010 às 20:48)

Boas noites, 

um domingo de Páscoa com muito sol e céu em geral limpo, contudo com uma temperatura  minima bastante fresca!

Actual:

Temp: 10.8 ºc ( mínima *4.1ºc*) ( máxima *14.3ºc*)

Vento: NNE:20 Km/h

Humidade: 66%

Pressão: 1026.2 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm

Precipitação acumulada desde 01/04/2010: *14 mm*

Céu limpo


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2010 às 20:55)

Lince disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos prometidas.
> Hoje está um belo dia primaveril...com neve!
> Boas festas a todos.
> [
> ...


----------



## pedrofreak (5 Abr 2010 às 10:38)

ontem teve bom tempo,mas estava uma nortada brutal na praia que nao se podia estar lá  
hoje esta sol,o vento forte e frio continua,mas amanha preveem chuva de novo


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2010 às 19:26)

Boas tardes!

Belo dia de Primavera com muito sol ,temperaturas agradáveis durante a tarde.

Actual:

temp: 16.6ºc ( mínima *7.1ºc*) ( máxima *20.3ºc*)

Vento: NNW: 13 Km/h

Humidade:40 %

Pressão: 1018.0 hpa

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2010 às 21:24)

Boa noite...


1000​
Este é o meu post nº 1000 (mil!) e como tal há festa...







Passando a histeria, e porque o objectivo é agora o post nº 999.999, relato o dia de hoje.
Céu pouco nublado durante a manhã com a presença de nebulosidade alta. Ao final da tarde o céu encontrava-se já despido, solarengo e bastante agradável. O vento tem sido fraco. A amplitude térmica foi hoje apreciável.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 19,0ºC
...
Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 mb
Hum. relativa: 55%
Vento calmo​*


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2010 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca por Rio Tinto, com 6,8º, algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 20:09)

O João Soares contactou-me, e relata de Canidelo em Vila Nova Gaia, algumas pingas de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

Boas noites, 

dia mais fresco que ontem com algumas nuvens altas e chuva a partir do início da noite!

Actual:

Temp: 12.0 ºc ( mínima *8.6ºc* ) ( máxima *17.8ºc*)

Vento: SW: 7Km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão: 1018.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *2.3 mm*

Chuva fraca e contínua neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

Vai chovendo mas fraquinho, fraquinho. Quase não acumula - apenas alguma coisa no fundo do "vaso".
Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano no que diz respeito à máxima...
O vento é calmo.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC
...
Tactual: 9,5ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb​*


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Boas noites, 

dia de sol com temperaturas agradáveis, alguma chuva fraca no início da madrugada.

Actual:

Temp: 15.4ºc ( mínima *8.7ºc* ) ( máxima *17.7ºc*)

Vento N: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade:61%

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo ensolarado, com vento leste e 16,3º.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Abr 2010 às 17:48)

Máxima do ano: 26,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2010 às 20:27)

Boas tardes, 

tempo de sol, muito agradável , com temperaturas bem amenas, e até já algum calor em certas zonas mais abrigadas e baixas da cidade! 


Actual:

Temp: 17.4ºc ( mínima *11.3ºc*) ( máxima *22.3 ºc*)

Vento: NNW: 5 km/h ( máximo 41 Km/h de E às 03:47 h )

Humidade: 43 %

Pressão:1020.4 hpa

Precipitação 0 mm


----------



## Skizzo (8 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

Inicio de noite agradável: 18,8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

O bom tempo dá sono. Tanto que foram todos para a caminha. Não importa se é de manhã ("De manhã só na caminha"O atleta é que a sabe toda!) à tardinha ou à noitinha. Andam todos longe daqui. Só pode ser exaustão devido ao excessivo calor que tem feito...ainda não nos habituamos a estas temperaturas

*Dia 7*
*Tmín: 5,5ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC
Precip. Acumulada: 1 mm​*
*Dia 8*
*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC (máxima do ano)
...
Tactual: 9,5ºC
Humid. relativa: 61%
Pressão: 1021 mb
Vento calmo​*
P.S.: Saudades da chuva........


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Mais um dia de Primavera, com algum vento leste, céu limpo e 15,3º.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Abr 2010 às 14:31)

Novo máximo: 26,5ºC. Veremos até onde isto vai


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

Boas noites, 

mais um belo dia de sol e calor, com ligeira subida das temperaturas em relação a ontem!

Actual:

Temp: 15.9 ºc ( mínima *14.0ºc* ) ( máxima *23.5ºc*)

Vento ENE: 5Km/h ( máximo 39 Km/h de NE às 10: 24h)

Humidade:52 %

Pressão 1019.2 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2010 às 11:21)

Bom dia. Céu limpo e vento fraco de leste, com 19,2º, está um dia muito agradável pelo Porto.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Abr 2010 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,

mais um dia de muito *SOL *por aqui 
a temperatura já vai  nos 23ºC


----------



## Skizzo (10 Abr 2010 às 14:41)

Temp: 27,7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (10 Abr 2010 às 16:17)

Para já 28,1ºC de maxima, agora estão 27,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

Aqui no Aviz a máxima não passou dos 22º, começa a sentir-se a proximidade do oceano.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2010 às 22:20)

Boas noites, 

dia de calor, céu limpo e  sol  de nascente a poente! 

Actual:

temp: 20.3 ºc ( já esteve nos 18.6 ºc mas com o vento E  a começar a  soprar subiu, e está uma bela noite tropical)

( máxima *23.9ºc* ) ( mínima *12.6ºc*)

Vento ENE:14Km/h

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa

Humidade:36 %

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2010 às 22:32)

e continua a subida neste momento *20.8ºc* ...que bela noite!

Interessante o efeito na temperatura causado pelo vento Leste que sopra neste momento!

Vento ESE: 15 Km/h


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2010 às 22:55)

Mais no litoral, sigo com 17.9º, não deixa de ser uma bela noite...


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2010 às 12:01)

Continuação do tempo sereno, com vento leste fraco, céu sem nuvens e 21,8º. Um belo dia de praia, o mar parece um lago.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

Boas noites,

dados actuais:

temp: 17.8ºc ( mínima *12.9ºc* ) ( máxima *24.4ºc*)

Vento. NNW:15 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.8 hpa ( tem estado a descer ao longo da tarde )

Humidade: 47%

Precipitação: 0 mm

Dia de céu limpo sol e calor!


----------



## torque (11 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Temperatura = 19.1 ºC
Humidade = 50 %
Pressão = 1005 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Este Domingo passei pela foz do Douro e muita gente enchia o passeio marítimo. A temperatura estava, à hora do almoço, bem acima dos 20 ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2010 às 02:00)

Boa noite.

Dias de sol, de algum calor, de verdadeira primavera.

*Dia 10:*

*Tmín: 4,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC*​
*Dia 11:*

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC
...
Tactual: 9,5ºC
Pressão: 1004 mb
Vento calmo
Humidade Relativa: 67%​*


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Mudança no padrão à vista, céu encoberto parcialmente por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 16,2º.


----------



## vitamos (12 Abr 2010 às 09:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Este Domingo passei pela foz do Douro e muita gente enchia o passeio marítimo. A temperatura estava, à hora do almoço, bem acima dos 20 ºC.



Andei também pelas praias do Litoral Centro/Norte e confirmo. De Mira à Costa Nova praias com bastante gente, passeios marítimos a abarrotar, esplanadas a rebentar pelas costuras, engarrafamentos constantes, calor q.b. e um dia de praia de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão pela zona


----------



## PauloSR (12 Abr 2010 às 10:35)

Fim de semana simplesmente fantástico 

Desloquei-me a Vila do Conde para passar o fim de semana e ver o meu FC Porto  Uma noite de sabado com temperatura amena no Estadio dos Arcos, estadio este em que a brisa fria é a sua imagem de marca durante o campeonato 

Hoje, de volta ao coração do Minho, sigo com céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 17.7°C, sensação térmica de 15.9°C


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2010 às 19:31)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma máxima de 22,5º, sigo agora com 18,9º. O céu permanece muito nublado mas ainda não choveu.


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2010 às 21:19)

Por Melgaço, depois de um fim-de-semana fantástico, hoje chuviscou um pouco tendo acumulado 0,36mm

Extremos do dia
T. Máx: 20,2ºC
T. Min: 9,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Boas noites, 

hoje já se verificou uma descida das temperaturas e com o céu a apresentar-se muito nublado em especial durante a tarde.

Actual:

temp: 16.8ºc ( mínima *12.7ºc* ) ( máxima *18.9 ºc*)

Vento E :28 Km/h ( máximo 44 Km/h de ENE às10: 56h)

Pressão:1005.3 hpa

Humidade: 35%

Precipitação: 0 mm

os próximos dias prometem


----------



## jpmartins (12 Abr 2010 às 23:12)

Boa noite
O dia apresentou alguma nublosidade, nuvens dessas com algum desenvolvimento.

T.actual: 16.8ºC
T. max. 22.9ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Manhã muito ventosa, desagradável, com 11,2º.

  Poucas nuvens para já no céu, o sol ainda marca presença.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Abr 2010 às 19:47)

Boa tarde
Fim de tarde com céu muito nublado, sem vento.
T.actual: 17.4ºC
Tmax. 21.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2010 às 19:50)

Céu a ficar escuro do lado sul, vento fraco, não chove, 18,5º para uma máxima de 20,0º.

   Para já, toda a animação se passa mais a sul, vamos aguardar por melhores dias.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2010 às 22:37)

Boas noites, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: 16.8 ºc ( mínima *9.8ºc* ) ( máxima *18.8ºc*)

Vento: E : 14Km/h ( rajada máxima 55 Km/h de ESE às 05:35h)

Pressão: 1005.2 hpa

Humidade: 35 %

Precipitação: 0 mm

Dia de céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas em especial durante a tarde.


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2010 às 23:14)

Tudo sossegado pelo Porto, sem chuva, vento fraco, em contraste com as regiões mais a sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2010 às 00:42)

Boa noite.

O sol andou um pouco arredio, teimosamente escondido pelas nuvens médias\altas que marcaram presença.
Ao final do dia, depois das 23h, alguns chuviscos (sem acumulação) e vento moderado, com rajadas (manteve-se todo o dia...).

*Dia 12*

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC​*
*Dia 13*

*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC
...
Tactual: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1006 mb
Humid. Relativa: 39%​*


----------



## dj_teko (14 Abr 2010 às 03:23)

Boa noite, comecam se a ouvir os 1 trovoes ainda longe


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado, não chove e 13,6º.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso sigo com 19.5°C e o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens muito escuras. Tudo calmo, como já vem sendo hábito 

Quando é que haverá alguma animação por aqui? Não vejo jeito


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2010 às 18:56)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui mais do mesmo, tempo algo monótono, sem chuva e muito menos trovoadas...céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas... 

Actual:

temp: 17.2 ºc ( mínima *11.3ºc* ) ( máxima *19.1ºc *)

Vento: ESE: 29Km/h ( rajada máxima 43 Km/h de E às 06:17h)

Pressão: 1002.1 hpa

Humidade: 48%

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2010 às 01:30)

Boa noite

Finalmente a chuva chegou cá...demorou mas cá está. Vai chovendo fraco mas chove.
A multidão aplaude (enquanto pode) e deita foguetes pelo regresso mais esperado desde que o Benfica se sagrou campeão - estou a falar do elemento chuva...o meu relvado agradece a molha! 
Para já nada de trovoada à vista...o vento sopra fraco.

*Dia 14*

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC
...
Hoje
Tactual: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1001 mb
Hr: 88%
Prec. acumulada (desde as 00h): 3,2 mm​*


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Manhã com algum chuvisco, vento fraco a moderado de sul, com 15,3º.

  Nada de trovoada nem de granizo, pelo menos para já.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 11:45)

Bons dias, 

neste momento o céu encontra-se bastante nublado com tempo algo abafado húmido e vento de SE...algumas nuvens cúmulos crescem ao longe  sobre o mar chegando a formar bigorna.. dá claramente para ver a direcção das nuvens de SSE para NNE , ontem pareciam estagnadas no céu e eram mais médias e altas  com movimento muito lento, a meu ver a partir de hoje as possibilidades de trovoadas aqui para o Norte são maiores em especial a partir da tarde...vamos ver.. 

Actual:

temp: 18.0ºc ( mínima *13.1ºc*)

Vento SE: 17Km/h

Pressão: 1001.2 hpa

Humidade: 70%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *1.8 mm* ( ontem acumulei *2.5 mm*)


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 12:41)

Snifa disse:


> ...  a meu ver a partir de hoje as possibilidades de trovoadas aqui para o Norte são maiores em especial a partir da tarde...vamos ver..



Os cúmulos crescem rapidamente. Já há alguns bem negros ao lado de céu azul.






[/URL][/IMG]

Olhando para o satélite dá a sensação que em
qualquer lugar do Continente para a tarde, a festa é possível.
Vamos ver se aqui , no litoral norte , a festa acompanhará outras,
que seguramente  se vão realizar pela tarde fora, no Luso Rectângulo...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2010 às 13:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> Os cúmulos crescem rapidamente. Já há alguns bem negros ao lado de céu azul.
> 
> Olhando para o satélite dá a sensação que em
> qualquer lugar do Continente para a tarde, a festa é possível.
> ...



Assim espero... É que o evento está a passar e nada de importante para relatar  Sigo com 22.3°C...

Vamos aguardar a ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 13:10)

nimboestrato disse:


> Os cúmulos crescem rapidamente. Já há alguns bem negros ao lado de céu azul.
> 
> Olhando para o satélite dá a sensação que em
> qualquer lugar do Continente para a tarde, a festa é possível.
> ...




Ali para a zona da Maia há grande cumulonimbo escuro com enorme desenvolvimento vertical...e com chuva intensa a cair da base, está em expansão rápida... 

por aqui continua o tempo abafado céu cheio de cumulos que vão crescendo rapidamente e temperatura de *20.3 ºc* ( máxima do dia até ao momento)

Vento SSE: 27 Km/h ( máximo 44 Km/h até ao momento)

Pressão 1001.3 hpa

Humidade: 69 %


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 15:11)

Snifa disse:


> Ali para a zona da Maia há grande cumulonimbo escuro com enorme desenvolvimento vertical...e com chuva intensa a cair da base, está em expansão rápida...



  Por Rio Tinto nota-se a leste, relativamente próximo, uma grande acumulação de nuvens, bastante escuras.

 Em contraste, a oeste, sobre o oceano, céu limpo e sol.

 Para onde tombará o prato da balança?


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 15:30)

Tenho relatos de colegas que falam em chuva forte na zona de Gondomar, e com granizo! Algo muito Localizado.

Por aqui céu a ficar  mais escuro para sul

20.2ºc

Vento S:22Km/h

Humidade:60 %

Pressão:1002.1 hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

confirmo passou por aqui  teve 2 descargas electricas dakelas bem secas e uns pingos grossos de chuva nada mais..


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 15:45)

Snifa disse:


> Tenho relatos de colegas que falam em chuva forte na zona de Gondomar, e com granizo! Algo muito Localizado.



   Começou agora a chover em Rio Tinto, mas nada de mais, e ao mesmo tempo faz sol, as nuvens não são compactas.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2010 às 16:04)

Primeiro trovão, num evento dito "altamente electrico" 

Chove forte, mas nada de granizo.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

Por aqui, para além dos céus fantásticos a Leste, nada de novo:







[/URL][/IMG]

Continuo a vê-las passar (às nuvens e às trovoadas) ao longe.
Mas ainda a tarde é uma criança...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2010 às 16:43)

Rico trovão que se ouviu neste momento lá bem ao longe!  Quanto ao sol, ele está de regresso depois de uma forte trovoada que acabou por passar ao lado da Póvoa de Lanhoso (com deslocação para Vieira do Minho e Terras de Bouro zona do gerês) Sigo com 15.2°C. 

Valores do dia:
Minima 12.2°C
Maxima 24.7º C


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

Tempo "abafado" agora. Sigo com 19.4°C e belas formações em deslocação... Vamos ver no que dá


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 18:03)

Por Rio Tinto bastante sol, se bem que as formações de nuvens a leste são interessantes...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

Não deu em nada. Apenas um fraco aguaceiro  Passou mesmo tudo ao lado... Que se poderá esperar para a região norte esta noite?  Em especial no Minho?

Sigo com 16.1°C e uns "pingos"


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

Boa tarde
Por aqui alguns trovões ao longe, alguma terá que passar por cima


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

Começou a chover com intensidade, mas até ver esta célula trás pouca carga explosiva.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 18:48)

jpmartins disse:


> ...alguma terá que passar por cima



Pois. Ainda não perdi a esperança.
O Satélite volta a encorajar-nos.
E os céus?






[/URL][/IMG]

Esta foto virada a  sul   ( ponto cardeal donde hoje vêm todas as nuvens)
também volta a encorajar.
Veremos.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 19:17)

FORTE TEMPESTADE COM TROVOADA NESTE MOMENTO!

Já coloco fotos de céu


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 19:27)

JÁ CÁ CANTA...CÉUS INCRIVEIS...Trovoada e alguma  chuva


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Antes da trovoada:







está um espectáculo de raios sobre a zona de Leça e Aeroporto


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 19:31)

Uns atrás dos outros...Espectáculo...


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 19:32)

Pelo Aviz e Matosinhos grande espectáculo, chuva moderada e trovoada a acompanhar, com nuvens muito baixas.

  Grande foto, Snifa, foi mesmo assim.


----------



## tugaafonso (15 Abr 2010 às 19:40)

Eu cá, a 30 km do porto, estou à espera que as nuvens da invicta aqui cheguem! Para já não chove, não troveja e não há vento.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

Realmente espectacular as descargas , ainda não consegui apanhar nenhum nem com um filtro de longa exposição a 15 segundos ainda há muita luz para fixar os relâmpagos ...

esperemos pela noite...

Outra imagem actual do céu para NW:


----------



## Trapalhadas (15 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

Incrível, passou tudo ao lado. Por aqui só mesmo 5 minutos de um aguaceiro forte a muito forte acompanhado de granizo e um céu negríssimo.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

Trovoada forte, aguaceiro de 7,9 mm , algum granizo...







[/URL][/IMG]
( foto quando já não restavam dúvidas que ele aí vinha)

Não é todos os dias que assim somos bafejados...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 19:45)

Grandes fotos 

Brutal mesmo!! Bom apanhado!


----------



## dj_teko (15 Abr 2010 às 19:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> Trovoada forte, aguaceiro de 7,9 mm , algum granizo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas pude comprovar isto mesmo, aqui no aero ate os computadores ficaram marados, altos sons pena foi estar ca dentro  e ainda os ouco


----------



## PauloSR (15 Abr 2010 às 19:50)

Pessoal seguidor, que será de esperar para a noite, no Minho (mais concretamente zona de braga)?

Por agora, ceu cinzento, mas nada de importante a relatar. Brilha o sol por entre as núvens e nada mais...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


> Antes da trovoada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meu Deus, esta é de meter medo ao susto...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2010 às 20:12)

Bom início de noite.
Aguaceiros fracos que me trouxeram um *acumulado de 4,2 mm de precipitação* até ao momento.

Neste exacto momento observo raios a norte e nuvens densas e escuras. Ainda não chove...

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC
...
Tactual: 15,0ºC
Pressão: 1004 mb
Hr: 72%
Vento fraco​*
*P.S.: com estes 4,2 mm de precipitação ultrapassei os 2000 mm de precipitação neste ano hidrológico*


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2010 às 20:19)

Já se houve festa, desta não escapo, céu muito escuro a sul


----------



## Falkor (15 Abr 2010 às 20:29)

Perto das 19:15h a passar a ponte de Freixo sentido sul norte


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2010 às 20:33)

Trovoada e mais trovoada que lindo, um já ficou na foto, já partilho, agora estou a deliciar-me


----------



## blood4 (15 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

jpmartins disse:


> Trovoada e mais trovoada que lindo, um já ficou na foto, já partilho, agora estou a deliciar-me



manda pah quero ver va la 
trovoada em todo o lado
vejam o mapa do IM de descargas electricas
amazing


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:44)

jpmartins disse:


> Trovoada e mais trovoada que lindo, um já ficou na foto, já partilho, agora estou a deliciar-me



Que maldade,pá...


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 20:50)

Bem, sossegou tudo, vento fraco e céu ainda encoberto. Vamos ver mais logo.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2010 às 20:55)

Tudo mais calmo agora, a imagem ficou tremida, mas dá para ter a ideia


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 21:27)

Snifa disse:


> Antes da trovoada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que céu brutal!!!!
Qual o nome técnico dessa formação? é uma Shelf cloud?


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

Ainda em  ressaca de um dos mais violentos aguaceiros dos últimos anos 
aqui por P.Rubras , (8mm de chuva e granizo em cerca de 3 minutos,
acompanhado de inúmeros relâmpagos e ventos com rajadas que atingiram os 60 Km/h ) vou agora jantar .






[/URL][/IMG] 
( foto tirada com o aguaceiro já  passado)

Algum dia tinha que me cair uma "coisa" destas , em cima.
Bem em cima...
(Em frente à Quinta da Conceição, em Leça , meia hora depois, um vastíssimo lençol de água condicionava fortemente o trânsito...)


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> Antes da trovoada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grande Wall Cloud!! . Que poster!!! O Falkor também a captou no seu pequeno filme! Grandes registos que vocês por ai tiveram! Isso ai encima é tudo à grande! 



nimboestrato disse:


> Ainda em  ressaca de um dos mais violentos aguaceiros dos últimos anos
> aqui por P.Rubras , (8mm de chuva e granizo em cerca de 3 minutos,
> acompanhado de inúmeros relâmpagos e ventos com rajadas que atingiram os 60 Km/h ) vou agora jantar .
> 
> ...



Que momento maravilhoso Nimboestrato! Bom pulso e _click_ no momento certo!  Depois o cenário envolvente (aeroporto e seus aviões) faz o resto para que seja uma fotografia muito boa!
Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha. Tu que és o mágico das palavras, hoje fizeste poesia com a imagem! 

Se tu pudesses subir esta foto mas com maior resolução (800x600) era a cereja encima do bolo!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2010 às 22:08)

Snifa disse:


> Antes da trovoada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente

Este tópico está ficar cheio de grandes registos


----------



## irpsit (15 Abr 2010 às 22:10)

Essa foto está fantástica!
Dos céus mais escuros que já vi em Portugal



ecobcg disse:


> Que céu brutal!!!!
> Qual o nome técnico dessa formação? é uma Shelf cloud?


----------



## fiore_per_mai (15 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

Por aqui há falta te melhor tirei a isto:







Eram dois completos, sendo um deles (como vemos pelas imagens) bastante mais forte. Aliás nunca vi um tão forte e tão perto.

Já agora como é a primeira vez que participo (apesar de ler o fórum á muito tempo) um bem haja a todos!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Tudo mais calmo apesar de não parar de chover, embora com fraca intensidade. 
Precipitação acumulada: 17.4mm


----------



## blood4 (15 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

eu não sei como voçes conseguem tirar fotos a relampagos
eu quando vejo um tremo todo
fazme impressão hehe 
mas gosto de ver e ouvir


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2010 às 01:22)

...e a deusa trovoada afiinal sempre veio antes do jantar:






[/URL][/IMG]


E o aguaceiro?
-Também veio e potente...






[/URL][/IMG]

A sul , já tudo isto tinha sido alertado com afinco.






[/URL][/IMG]

Belo fim de tarde em  céus encantados...
(para além de aviões parados).
Hoje, saiu-me a lotaria .
Fui um dos  premiados ...


----------



## dj_teko (16 Abr 2010 às 01:35)

Boas amigo *nimboestrato* grandes fotos tiradas da torre, ha  e ja agora trabalhas ai na torre deves ter visoes preveligiadas, tb trab ai no aero abraco


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2010 às 04:23)

Snifa disse:


>








[/URL][/IMG]

Creio que estas duas fotos terão sido tiradas em intervalo de tempo muito reduzido.
Uma , está dentro do acontecimento. ( a tua foto Snifa está incrível)
A minha, no seu canto inferior direito avistará  ao longe (6 km ?) a tua vivência.(?)
Seja como for, 
quando aqui há uns dias atrás, desejei bons relatos para todos, nunca pensei que seria eu um dos contemplados para tal incumbência...
quer dizer: a gente fica sempre à espera , mas sabemos que a maior parte das vezes, nestas ocorrências localizadas,ficamos a maior parte das vezes, a ver navios ...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Depois da excitação de ontem ao fim-de-tarde e noite, eis que a manhã se apresenta calma, com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 15,6º.


----------



## manchester (16 Abr 2010 às 09:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Creio que estas duas fotos terão sido tiradas em intervalo de tempo muito reduzido.
> Uma , está dentro do acontecimento. ( a tua foto Snifa está incrível)
> ...




Bons dias caros colegas de forum, posso dar o meu testemunho sobre este momento vivido ontem. Trabalho ao pé do parque da cidade em Matosinhos e quando saí do trabalho, bem o ceu estava de meter medo.....quando começou a chover, bem não vos digo nada, parecia que estava numa máquina de lavar automática para carros...não circulava a mais de 20/30 km/h tal era a intensidade da chuva e as ruas se transformaram momentaneamente em autênticos rios de água. Caiu 1 relâmpago na Senhora da Hora, em que o espaço entre o relâmpago e o som foi de apenas 1 segundo, o que dá ideia do extremo da situação...tudo isto no espaço de apenas 10 minutos...depois, acabou como se nada fosse. Para terem ideia, moro em Ermesinde e por lá disseram-me que não se tinha passado nada.

Saudações


----------



## PauloSR (16 Abr 2010 às 10:49)

Depois de uma noite de chuva moderada, a manhã "oferece" um dia com muito sol. Maxima do dia atingida neste momento. Sigo com 22.5°C. A mínima foi de 9.6°C. Maravilha 

Vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva, mas sem grandes esperanças de um dia como ontem, aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso! 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2010 às 17:20)

Por Rio Tinto parece estar a preparar-se um fim-de-tarde semelhante ao de ontem, com trovoada e chuvadas intensas.

  Para já apenas uns chuviscos, mas o céu promete.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2010 às 17:40)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto parece estar a preparar-se um fim-de-tarde semelhante ao de ontem, com trovoada e chuvadas intensas.



Pois é amigo Veterano.
Já estou outra vez de prevenção.
Os céus e as imagens de satélite estão outra vez de feição.
Quem sabe se a sra d.Trovoada vai voltar antes do jantar?


----------



## PauloSR (16 Abr 2010 às 18:16)

nimboestrato, espero que a sorte te saia a ti, e a mim 

Por aqui tambem está a ficar "do melhor" Vamos aguardar e ver... Se bem que ontem por esta hora estava o caldinho a ser melhor cozinhado. De resto, hoje esteve um dia de algum calor e sempre com ausencia de chuva... Vamos ver o que este final de tarde e a noite nos vai trazer!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Abr 2010 às 19:18)

Uma autêntica escuridão vinda da zona de Guimarães aproxima-se aqui da Póvoa de Lanhoso  Alguem de Guimaraes pode relatar algo?

Sigo com 19.2°C, e aproveito para deixar os valores do dia: T. Maxima 25.7ºC / T. Mínima 9.6ºC


----------



## DMartins (16 Abr 2010 às 20:20)

ThaZouk disse:


> Uma autêntica escuridão vinda da zona de Guimarães aproxima-se aqui da Póvoa de Lanhoso  Alguem de Guimaraes pode relatar algo?
> 
> Sigo com 19.2°C, e aproveito para deixar os valores do dia: T. Maxima 25.7ºC / T. Mínima 9.6ºC



Amigo ThaZouk, é chuva e chuva e chuva...


----------



## Iceberg (16 Abr 2010 às 21:41)

Confirmo, Amigos, aqui por Braga, o escuro ameaçou mas a montanha pariu um rato, apenas uma boa chuvada, sem vento, trovões ou raios ...

É porreiro ter alguém aqui da terra da Maria da Fonte, a Póvoa de Lanhoso ...

Bem-vindo, amigo ThaZouk ! 

Nota: Então malta do Sul, aquela potente célula no Baixo Alentejo tem um excelente aspectpo que se passa por aí ?


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Não se passou nada de especial hoje pelo Porto, ao contrário de ontem, apenas alguma chuva e nuvens interessantes. Vamos ver amanhã...


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2010 às 23:06)

Boas noites, 

Dia com alguns aguaceiros em especial a partir da tarde  mas não ouvi trovoada..

Actual:

temp: 14.4 ( mínima *13.1ºc*) ( máxima *21.4ºc*)

Vento: S : 15 Km/h

Pressão:1009.4 hpa

Humidade: 80%

Precipitação desde 0h : *4.3 mm* ( ontem *11.2 mm*)


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia. Algum chuvisco, céu encoberto, vento fraco de sul e 15,2º.

  Bom fim-de-semana.!


----------



## PauloSR (17 Abr 2010 às 09:49)

Iceberg e DMartins, realmente foi Chuva, chuva e mais chuva. Vamos aguardar e ver o que este dia nos reserva. Por agora, céu com muitas núvens, vento nulo, temperatura de 16.8°C (a mínima foi de 11ºC)


----------



## Iceberg (17 Abr 2010 às 15:41)

Algumas nuvens interessantes a desenvolverem-se a Sul e Leste, mas para já tudo ainda muito calmo aqui por Braga, e um dia aparentemente mais quente que os anteriores (pelo menos quando o Sol brilha).


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2010 às 15:53)

Boa tarde
Hoje por terras de Ovar, relato neste momento um forte aguaceiro acompanhado por dois trovões.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2010 às 16:02)

Está a trovejar bem a norte de Ovar, os nossos amigos do Porto devem estar a ter festa 
Snifa tira mais uma daquelas fotos


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 16:22)

jpmartins disse:


> Está a trovejar bem a norte de Ovar, os nossos amigos do Porto devem estar a ter festa



  Ainda cá não chegou nada, mas a sul o céu escuro promete.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2010 às 16:25)

Veterano disse:


> Ainda cá não chegou nada, mas a sul o céu escuro promete.



Não deve tardar, continuo a ouvir o bombardeamento a norte


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 16:49)

Começou a chuviscar.

  Situação a sul:





  Situação a noroeste:


----------



## Trapalhadas (17 Abr 2010 às 16:50)

Yep, acaba de chegar


----------



## migmor (17 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

Chove copiosamente aqui... *7,5mm nos últimos 10 minutos.*


Chuva acompanhada de fortes ventos e trovoada


Resumindo: Um espectáculo


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2010 às 17:37)

migmor disse:


> Chove copiosamente aqui... *7,5mm nos últimos 10 minutos.*
> 
> 
> Chuva acompanhada de fortes ventos e trovoada
> ...



Tiveste sorte pois aqui em Paços de Ferreira (Penamaior) passou literalmente de raspão - penso que na zona do Monte do Pilar passou com toda a força - e eu acumulei apenas 1,1 mm até ao momento. Mas via-se com todo o vigor a força desta trovoada. O vento fez-se sentir...
O acumulado do dia vai em 3,1 mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Nunotex (17 Abr 2010 às 18:04)

Em Braga chove torrencialmente!!!!!! como à muito tempo não via... 

Já vai à 10 minutos e não para...


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 18:22)

Afinal aqui pelo Porto apenas registei chuva fraca, sem trovoada, agora não chove e até clareou...


----------



## PauloSR (17 Abr 2010 às 18:56)

Há anos que não via nada assim... Chuva e de que maneira! Muita chuva, acompanhada de vento por vezes forte, e trovoada. Foi impressionante a quantidade de água que caiu durante 20minutos... Se continuasse assim outros 20minutos, havia inundações na vila, ate porque já estava a começar a parecer uma barragem. Passados estes vinte minutos, foi só a chuvinha habitual durante uma meia hora 

Venha mais


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2010 às 19:11)

Hoje...
Dia bastante agradável até cerca das 16.30h, altura em que se aproximou a trovoada e a chuva, acompanhada do inseparável vento, o que se traduziu em notória baixa da temperatura e da sensação térmica inerente.

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC
...
Tactual: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1009 mb
Hr: 85%
Vento fraco​*
Edito: aqui fica a imagem de Infravermelho [2010-04-17 17h UTC] disponibilizada pelo IM, onde se vê perfeitamente a dimensão da nebulosidade que nos trouxe a precipitação durante a tarde - de notar os vários núcleos de instabilidade dispersos pela Península Ibérica.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2010 às 19:12)

Agora já por terras de Oliveira do Bairro-Vila Nova, começa a trovejar ao longe, o horizonte sul está bastante escuro


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

Estou rodeado de células, trovão atrás de trovão, que lindo espectáculo da natureza.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 20:21)

Ao final da tarde, o astro-rei saiu vencedor.


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2010 às 20:36)

Muito boa a foto Veterano


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 20:51)

Veterano disse:


> Ao final da tarde, o astro-rei saiu vencedor.



Boa foto. Não sei se é da máquina, só vendo ao vivo, mas não notaste nada de diferente no pôr do sol para esta altura do ano ? É suposto nas zonas onde começa a chegar a poeira vulcânica termos um pôr do sol mais parecido com os do Verão, ou mesmo mais invulgares.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

Vince disse:


> Boa foto. Não sei se é da máquina, só vendo ao vivo, mas não notaste nada de diferente no pôr do sol para esta altura do ano ? É suposto nas zonas onde começa a chegar a poeira vulcânica termos um pôr do sol mais parecido com os do Verão, ou mesmo mais invulgares.



   Praticamente não retoquei a foto, precisamente porque achei interessantes as tonalidades no horizonte, o pôr do sol hoje foi mesmo assim, aqui no Porto.

   Se já serão efeitos da poeira vulcânica ou não, alguém mais habilitado do que eu dê a sua opinião.


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Aqui por Melgaço, esta é a foto da chegada da célula que afectou a região de Braga. Não se aprecia muito bem, mas no momento da chagada, ao fundo nos montes havia uma linha de neblina amarela provavelmente devido ao gust front da célula.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Abr 2010 às 03:04)

Pequeno vídeo que filmei pela janela da curta tempestade que passou pelo Minho.

De realçar o carácter extremamente repentino da mesma que apanhou muita gente de surpresa.

Apesar de ter apenas durado cerca de 30 minutos causou bastantes inundações nas partes mais baixas da região!

Chuva forte, nevoeiro, saraiva, trovões, relâmpagos e vendaval...

Foi divertido.

www.dailymotion.com/video/xczlun_temporal-17-04-2010_tech


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 08:32)

Minho disse:


> Aqui por Melgaço, esta é a foto da chegada da célula que afectou a região de Braga. Não se aprecia muito bem, mas no momento da chagada, ao fundo nos montes havia uma linha de neblina amarela provavelmente devido ao gust front da célula.



Que cenário...Uau!!!!!


----------



## PauloSR (18 Abr 2010 às 11:07)

Manhã de ceu nublado, com algum sol e algum calor. Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva. neste momento, 19,9ºC.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Abr 2010 às 11:43)

De facto, ontem foi ao final da tarde foi a vez de Braga ser brindada com uma potente trovoada ... com uma intensidade inusitada, chuva diluviana, com rápidas inundações em meio urbano, e as sirenes dos bombeiros logo a seguir a fazerem-se ouvir pela cidade. Garanto-vos, foi uma poderosa célula ! 

Pois é, ThaZouk, vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, sabendo desde já que na Quarta-Feira a festa regressa ! 

Depois de um fantástico Inverno (com neve, frio, Xynthia, tornados e sei lá que mais), agora o mês de Abril presenteia-nos com belos episódios convectivos ...

... e ainda por cima em 2010 já tivemos (infelizmente) terramotos trágicos, e agora o vulcão na Islândia.  Animação é o que não falta, para os estudiosos analisarem e os amadores como nós relatarem.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Abr 2010 às 12:47)

Iceberg, não há duvidas que foi um grande temporal  Se bem que segundo umas conversas de café com alguns amigos de braga, aí a duração foi bem maior, e a trovoada mais forte 

Aqui pela terra do ouro (ou terras de Maria da Fonte), céu carregado, mas nada de importante a relatar para já. Temperatura de aproximadamente 20º C, marcados no carro dado que a estação da escola deixou de funcionar


----------



## meteo (18 Abr 2010 às 15:51)

Parabéns pela foto Veterano. Está espectacular..


----------



## Iceberg (18 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Em Braga, nuvens ameaçadoras no quadrante Leste, mas parece-me que hoje a actividade convectiva tem muito menos potencial que ontem, por estas horas ...


----------



## PauloSR (18 Abr 2010 às 18:35)

Iceberg, tem calma que ainda vais consolar as vistas. Muita escuridão, trovoada ao longe, vamos ver no que vai dar. Mas lá para Guimaraes já deve cair bem


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

Pelo litoral do Porto, céu limpo a oeste. Para leste formações interessantes, mas que não devem conseguir cá chegar.







   Um pormenor:


----------



## blood4 (18 Abr 2010 às 18:53)

não sei não
aqui ontem tive trovoada mas passou um pouco ao lado
e vinha do lado de braga
descarregou bem naqueles lados que eu posso confirmar que a que veio ca veio de braga
hoje dão aguaceiros e trovoada para todo o pais
aqui calmia total ceu pouco nublado a periodos de muito nublado o dia todo
já não espero que venha nada hoje


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2010 às 19:34)

Boas tardes, 

dia de alguma nebulosidade e um aguaceiro fraco por volta do meio dia que rendeu *0.3 mm*,sendo este o total acumulado desde as 0 horas, hoje as nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical andam mais pelo interior e não chegam tanto ao litoral.. a situação de instabilidade está a diminuir.

Actual:

temp: 17.5 ºc ( mínima *12.1ºc* ) ( máxima *19.1 ºc*)

Vento: WNW:8 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.3 hpa

Humidade: 63 %


----------



## PauloSR (18 Abr 2010 às 19:50)

O resultado foram dois trovões, e uma valente carga de água... Agora volta o sol a fazer-nos uma visita


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2010 às 01:23)

Boa noite.
O dia de Domingo começou com chuva pela manhãzinha mas fraca, com 1,1 mm de precipitação acumulada.. Pela tarde, depois das 16.30 h mais um aguaceiro  fraco (sem acumulação).
Céu com algumas abertas no resto.

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC
...
Tactual: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb
Hr: 88%​*
Ao final do dia, pelas 20.20h, para E e NE, formações interessantes e com uma cor bastante interessante dadas pelo sol já a dizer adeus por mais um dia. Ficam aqui 2 fotografias...para apreciar.











Boa semana


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2010 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Manhã de intenso nevoeiro por Rio Tinto, com 11,8º, vento fraco.

  Pelo Aviz estava algum sol, céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e 15,1º.


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2010 às 14:41)

O céu encobriu rapidamente, a chuva está próxima.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2010 às 17:08)

Boa tarde.

Pela última imagem de satélite não me parece que teremos chuva nas próximas horas; talvez de madrugada, mas...quando vier cá estaremos como sempre para apreciar.
O dia apresentou-se soalheiro, com boas abertas, com temperatura bem agradável. O vento manteve-se fraco.
Neste momento o céu apresenta alguma neblina\bruma, o que impede uma visibilidade perfeita a longas distâncias...

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC
...
Tactual: 19,0ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb
Hr: 53%
Vento calmo​*


----------



## vinc7e (20 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Veterano disse:


> Ao final da tarde, o astro-rei saiu vencedor.



Excelente foto Veterano 
Muito bom mesmo!!


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2010 às 07:04)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento muito fraco e 16,0º.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 09:40)

Veterano disse:


> Ao final da tarde, o astro-rei saiu vencedor.



Foto espectacular


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 12:20)

Veterano disse:


> Ao final da tarde, o astro-rei saiu vencedor.



E já lá vão 3 dias desde este pôr-do-sol que continua a fazer sensação.
O leque de cores é simplesmente perfeito!

Parabéns pela fotografia, Veterano!


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2010 às 12:41)

AnDré disse:
			
		

> E já lá vão 3 dias desde este pôr-do-sol que continua a fazer sensação.
> O leque de cores é simplesmente perfeito!
> Parabéns pela fotografia, Veterano!



  A minha maior satisfação é ter proporcionado, de uma forma quase involuntária, alguns momentos de prazer a quem acompanha o nosso Fórum!

  Obrigado pela vossa gentileza.


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2010 às 13:14)

Boas tardes, 

Excelente foto Veterano, cores muito bonitas!

Por aqui o dia segue abafado com céu encoberto..

actual:

temp: 21.9 ºc ( máxima do dia até ao momento) ( mínima *12.1ºc*)

Vento:SE:10 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Humidade: 53 %

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2010 às 17:44)

Começaram a surgir nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a norte de Coimbra; possivelmente haverá aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior do Litoral Norte nas próximas horas ...

Imagens de Satélite SAT24


----------



## PauloSR (20 Abr 2010 às 17:54)

Gerofil, não podes especificar que zonas propriamente? "Interior do Litoral Norte" contempla muita area 

Sigo com 24.6°C, no dia em que a máxima do ano foi atingida: 28.9°C ás 14h37


----------



## Teles (20 Abr 2010 às 17:56)

Boa foto Veterano , faz lembrar logo as tardes de verão eheh


----------



## jpmartins (20 Abr 2010 às 21:06)

Boa noite
Por aqui vai chovendo, 1.5mm na última hora.
Temp. actual 18.9ºC

Tmax. 24.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

Posso afirmar sem qualquer dúvida que hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano (até ao momento claro!).
Tempo abafado, algo "doentio", vento fraco, sempre com céu muito nublado por nuvens médias\altas.
Este tempo é daqueles que apelidamos "de trovoada". Ao menos que faça jus ao seu nome este tempo e nos traga alguma precipitação...

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 23,0ºC
...
Tactual: 17,0ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb
Hr: 64%​*
Esta noite está tão amena, tão agradável, que faz "corar" de vergonha muitas das noites de verão.

Deixo uma imagem do rio Douro e Cidade do Porto, tirada pelas 16.20h...


----------



## jpmartins (20 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Vai chovendo certinho 4.1mm.
Temp. actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## Stinger (20 Abr 2010 às 22:15)

Por aqui ja chove forte 

Que mudança radial , ainda á pouco estava uma noite calorenta muito boa so me apetecia ir pa praia para uma esplanada e agora asssim de repente chove forte


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2010 às 22:27)

Pelo Aviz chove fraco a moderado, mas com uns agradáveis 19,4º. Primavera à moda antiga...


----------



## jpmartins (20 Abr 2010 às 23:12)

Neste momento não chove, 5.1mm acumulados.


----------



## Iceberg (20 Abr 2010 às 23:19)

Faço minhas as palavras do Veterano ...

... aqui por Braga uma noite muito amena e tranquila, bem melhor do que muitas noites de Verão com nortadas frescas e nevoeiros húmidos ...

Bom para estar numa esplanada a beber uma cervejola e comer uns termoços ...


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2010 às 23:50)

Boas noites,

depois de um dia abafado com máxima de *23.9ºc* eis que a chuva começou a cair por volta das 22 horas e acumulou até ao momento *9.7 mm*


temp : 15.7ºc

Vento: S 8Km/h

Pressão:1013.3 hpa

Humidade: 80%

Chuva fraca a  moderada neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2010 às 00:13)

Boa noite.

Por aqui passou de raspão a precipitação.
Deixou-me uns singelos *1,1 mm de precipitação*
Nada mau...ao menos regou-me a relva

*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 83%*


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2010 às 07:43)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, muita humidade, vento fraco e 17,4º, uma manhã que promete chuva.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Abr 2010 às 15:56)

Desde que acordei, por volta das 8h, nem uma gota caiu... O céu apresenta-se nublado, mas o sol anda sempre à espreita. Dia bastante quente, neste momento com 25.7°C, e a temperatura maxima foi de 27.6°C às 14h42. Quanto à mínima, ela foi de 14.4°C às 6h11.

Vamos esperar e ver o que a restante parte da tarde e noite nos reserva


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

Por aqui o cenário promete, já se ouve trovões


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Abr 2010 às 19:55)

Por aqui, mais um fim de tarde de céus super-fotogénicos
A Oeste nada de novo;






[/URL][/IMG]

A Leste,  eu a vê-las passar com  todo o seu vigor:






[/URL][/IMG]

Esperamos , ou vamos jantar?


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

(c) http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/index_html.jsp

Número de descargas:
16-17h UTC: 1027
17-18h UTC: 1504
18-19h UTC: 1459

Das 14h às 19h UTC, no total, foram 4484 descargas eléctricas.


O filme da tarde, entre as 15 e as 20 horas:


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2010 às 20:58)

Boa noite, 

por aqui já são visíveis para SE bastantes clarões e já vi um raio! 

é incrível a quantidade de descargas já detectadas pelo meu detector, seguramente umas largas centenas....

actual:

temp: 18.4ºc ( mínima *15.2ºc*) ( máxima *22.4 ºc*)

Vento WNW: 8Km/h

Pressão: 1009.0 hpa

Humidade: 64%

Vou ver se apanho alguns raios agora à noite


----------



## blood4 (21 Abr 2010 às 21:07)

sim confirmo
ja viram as descargas no IM?
impressionante a quantidade no centro do país


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

Por Braga as trovoadas também passaram todas a leste até ao momento...

Bela foto/postal Aristocrata


----------



## Stinger (21 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Eu fiquei incredulo com a quantidade de trovoadas no nosso pais 

Mas que grande festival , sera que vem para o porto algo ?? tou a pensar em ir ate ao mar


----------



## I_Pereira (21 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

O melhor dia de trovoada do ano, e eu sem carro  Vou aos clarões, da bela vista que a minha janela tem (ou não) a ver se apanho algum relâmpago... E hoje era mesmo dia de apanhar uma daquelas fotos que iam para poster


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

TROVÃO... meio abafado mas perfeitamente audível...ela está a chegar! 

os clarões e raios estão a SE e agora mais para sul também..

vamos ver o que isto dá...

 o meu detector anda a registar cerca de 30/40 descargas por minuto


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2010 às 22:01)

Que loucura o número de descargasm aqui mesmo por cima já houve 6 descargas que abanaram com tudo


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

Ai as trovoadas, ai as trovoadas. Elas ouviram-se de forma constante ao logo da tarde mas sempre à distância para leste.
Por cá apenas chuva durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã. depois o céu apresentou boas abertas e temperado até. o vento manteve-se fraco.

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC
...
Tactual: 15,5ºC
Pressão: 1011 mb
Hr: 73%
Precipit. acumulada: 6,3 mm​*


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2010 às 22:06)

Pelo Aviz aparentemente tudo calmo, vento fraco, céu encoberto, não ouvi ainda qualquer trovão.

  A meio da tarde, de regresso de Óbidos, grande trovoada mais pelo interior.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

Boas noites, por aqui ja se veem os claroes la pos lados de aveiro penso, tudo esta calmo nem vento sequer e bastante calor, mas ja se veem grandes claroes, ja pus o portatil a carregar  e vou la fora fazer uns videos com o telemovel


----------



## Stinger (21 Abr 2010 às 22:11)

dj_teko disse:


> Boas noites, por aqui ja se veem os claroes la pos lados de aveiro penso, tudo esta calmo nem vento sequer e bastante calor, mas ja se veem grandes claroes, ja pus o portatil a carregar  e vou la fora fazer uns videos com o telemovel



Tambem os estou a ver  a ver vamos o que lá vem


----------



## Skizzo (21 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz aparentemente tudo calmo, vento fraco, céu encoberto, não ouvi ainda qualquer trovão.



Também não, tudo calmo por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2010 às 22:15)

Não ouço nada mas vejo. A sul, confirmo festival de luz, mas distante, o som ainda cá não chega.

  Aguardemos, isto promete.


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 22:18)

Por aqui o festival está a passar. Já serviu para abanar a casa e desligar e ligar a luz.

Tenho vídeos  Já vou fazer up


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 22:23)

fiore_per_mai disse:


> Por aqui o festival está a passar. Já serviu para abanar a casa e desligar e ligar a luz.
> 
> Tenho vídeos  Já vou fazer up



por ai deve estar bem forte rande festim aqui cheira-me da maneira que ta o vento que vai passar ao lado,e la vai pos nossos amigos de vila real, a ver vamos.


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2010 às 22:23)

Pelo aspecto, a trovoada aproxima-se chegada à costa, talvez mesmo pelo mar. A ser assim, a minha zona, Matosinhos e Leça vão ser locais preveligiados de observação.


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

dj_teko disse:


> por ai deve estar bem forte rande festim aqui cheira-me da maneira que ta o vento que vai passar ao lado,e la vai pos nossos amigos de vila real, a ver vamos.



Penso que em Aveiro deve ter mesmo passado por cima. Porque atrás de minha casa tem uma antena Vodafone com pára raios e quando passa aqui caiem lá. Nunca consegui filmar nenhum. Mas quem for de Aveiro que se pronuncie.

No vídeo não se ouve o som dos trovões mas este era constante. Também não filma os mais pequenos devido à qualidade do vídeo mas para o lado do mar estava sempre a piscar. Foi filmado com um blackberry dentro de casa mas dá para ter uma ideia:

1:38 

Tenho mais mas estou a ver se vale a pena meter mais algum.

Neste momento estão-se a afastar.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 22:37)

Nao vamos dormir hj hehehe


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Mais um:


Aos 30 segundos 

Estão a querer voltar!


----------



## I_Pereira (21 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Aqui por Aveiro tirando 2 ou 3 relâmpagos, basicamente passou ao lado... Muitos clarões visiveis, mas relâmpagos nem por isso. Já parei com as fotos por agora.


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

I_Pereira disse:


> Aqui por Aveiro tirando 2 ou 3 relâmpagos, basicamente passou ao lado... Muitos clarões visiveis, mas relâmpagos nem por isso. Já parei com as fotos por agora.



Então estão mesmo a cair no mar. Em linha recta vejo Maceda/Ovar. Estão a cair para lá. E agora caiu um forte aqui perto.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 23:12)

Nem os ouco e ja a luz comecou a tremer  vem algo grande muito grande


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:21)

Aqui por Vila do Conde tudo calminho, vejo grandes claroes a sul e SE mas nada por aí alem


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2010 às 23:22)

Já se ouvem bem, há momentos a luz na minha rua falhou, pelo que vejo é uma trovoada que se move lentamente...e se trouxer chuva muito forte pode causar problemas...

começa a pingar grosso neste momento 

actual:

temp: 17.8 ºc 

Vento SSE: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.9 hpa

Humidade: 71%

Precipitação: *1.3 mm*


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Já se ouvem bem, há momentos a luz na minha rua falhou, pelo que vejo é uma trovoada que se move lentamente...e se trouxer chuva muito forte pode causar problemas...
> 
> começa a pingar grosso neste momento
> 
> ...



Aqui caiem muito fortes novamente e com chuva grossa à mistura! A luz aguenta-se por incrível que pareça.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Já se ouvem bem, há momentos a luz na minha rua falhou, pelo que vejo é uma trovoada que se move lentamente...e se trouxer chuva muito forte pode causar problemas...
> 
> começa a pingar grosso neste momento
> 
> ...




Pois é abriguem-se


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:26)

hmmm a ver vamos, as vezes quando nos " cheira a algo" acabamos sempre desiludidos, mas pode ser uma boa noite iluminada, quem sabe...


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Abr 2010 às 23:27)

A luz volta e meia falha. Para já não tenho chuva que se sinta, mas os relâmpagos não param e a trovoada é forte, estridente e profunda. Cheira-me que a noite promete...


----------



## PauloSR (21 Abr 2010 às 23:28)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, nadinha de nada! Zerinho! 

Pelas 19h tudo muito escuro e, resultado... umas pingas apenas  Trovoada zerinho. Parabéns aos sortudos! Eu por cá fico a aguardar e a deprimir 

temperatura actual: 15,1ºC


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

Pode ser k tenhas sorte ainda... quem sabe...


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 23:33)

Caiu um a 25 metros daqui... Na antena da Vodafone. Os vidros estremeceram (são duplos).


----------



## Skizzo (21 Abr 2010 às 23:33)

Ouvi um trovão até agora, mas nada de chuva ainda.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Abr 2010 às 23:33)

Litos disse:


> Pode ser k tenhas sorte ainda... quem sabe...



Podia ir agora para o parque de campismo de arvore, ja que por aí promete mais


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:38)

Até agr só ouvi um e bem afastado da minha zona, talvez pela madrugada dentro a situação evolua, mas pelo que vejo, vai passar ao lado, parece k vai em direcção ao interior do país


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:40)

ThaZouk disse:


> Podia ir agora para o parque de campismo de arvore, ja que por aí promete mais



fica a 500 m de minha casa... lolol por agr td calminho por ca tb, n sei se vou ter sorte, a semanaa passada tive... eheheh


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2010 às 23:43)

Que início de noite incrível, já há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada assim.

Aqui fica um registo


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Abr 2010 às 23:44)

Hehe ca grande que caiu aqui agora. Foi tudo abaixo, ficou tudo às escuras e logo a seguir uma daqueles poderosos como raramente se ouvem, de fazer vibrar as coisas em casa. Foi mesmo aqui ao lado no campo


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:46)

jpmartins disse:


> Que início de noite incrível, já há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada assim.
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3069/73620611.jpg[/IMG][/URL]</noscript>



nahhhhhhhh...


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:47)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Hehe ca grande que caiu aqui agora. Foi tudo abaixo, ficou tudo às escuras e logo a seguir uma daqueles poderosos como raramente se ouvem, de fazer vibrar as coisas em casa. Foi mesmo aqui ao lado no campo



manda um desses pa ca, pelo menos um, ja durmo feliz.. lol


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

Epa.... é que um ou outro tudo bem, muitos dá em prejuízo. Agora chove torrencialmente neste preciso momento.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

fiore_per_mai disse:


> Caiu um a 25 metros daqui... Na antena da Vodafone. Os vidros estremeceram (são duplos).






Acaba de chegar a chuva fraquinha e os 1 ventos fraquinhos


----------



## Litos (21 Abr 2010 às 23:50)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Epa.... é que um ou outro tudo bem, muitos dá em prejuízo. Agora chove torrencialmente neste preciso momento.



nao percebo a calmaria em vila do conde lolol, cidade anti trovoadas, so pode loool.. é k nem chove...


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Abr 2010 às 23:56)

Por aqui ,
anunciei na aldeia.
Montei o Palco, fiz a bancada.
Mas agora a plateia começa a ficar cansada
de não ver nada...
Da  instalação sonora do recinto, escutam-se apelos à paciência.
Se já há notícia na vizinhança, haja esperança.
-Está bem; pronto . A gente aguarda.
Mas tenho a sensação de já ter visto  inúmeras vezes este espectáculo  de uns,com quase tudo e outros mesmo ali ao lado, sem nada...


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Litos disse:


> nao percebo a calmaria em vila do conde lolol, cidade anti trovoadas, so pode loool.. é k nem chove...




Isto ta a vir muito lento acredita, mas tb pode nao chegar a nada, toca a ver as noticias da 00.00 para ver se ja se ve algo


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Assim é. Por vezes tudo se passa ao lado. Por aqui, tão depressa chegou como foi....por enquanto. Depois de um clímax tão forte o silêncio regressou. 

E enquanto eu escrevia esta linha, de novo o grito de um trovão. Afinal, a festa está para durar


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Aqui no Porto S. João, estou a ver clarões a leste.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Abr 2010 às 00:04)

Santa comba dao nem sei onde isto fica mas ja tao a falar em granizo forte com prejuizos em casas, "panico geral" diz uma moradora 

Sic Noticias


----------



## tsunami (22 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Santa Comba Dão fica no distrito de Viseu, no extremo S de Tondela a E de Mortágua e a W de Carregal do Sal, e N do concelho de Tábua e Penacova, ambos Distrito de Coimbra, assim por alto acho que não me enganei.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Boa noite.

A chuva e a trovoada chegaram há minutos...o rate está nos 51.8 mm\h
Acumulei já 2,1 mm.

Chove bem!

Edito 00.15h: acumulado agora é de 4,2 mm


----------



## dj_teko (22 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

Tao perto





[URL=http://img217.imageshack.us/i/41765412.gif/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Litos (22 Abr 2010 às 00:19)

tsunami disse:


> Santa Comba Dão fica no distrito de Viseu, no extremo S de Tondela a E de Mortágua e a W de Carregal do Sal, e N do concelho de Tábua e Penacova, ambos Distrito de Coimbra, assim por alto acho que não me enganei.



nem eu diria melhor lolol


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2010 às 00:19)

dj_teko disse:


> Tao perto



Mas já foi antes das 22h, assim o atraso é de 2 h. Já está em cima de nós

Mais 2 mm, agora já vou com 6,3 mm de precipitação nesta trovoada.


----------



## Litos (22 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

dj_teko disse:


> Tao perto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e tão  longe ao mm tempo... enfim, passei ao lado da festa


----------



## Litos (22 Abr 2010 às 00:35)

Adivinhem quem apareceu??? lol veio tarde mas ja ca ta... com picos d energia e td


----------



## dj_teko (22 Abr 2010 às 00:39)

Litos disse:


> Adivinhem quem apareceu??? lol veio tarde mas ja ca ta... com picos d energia e td




tas a ver e aqui nada, so luzes mais nada


----------



## Litos (22 Abr 2010 às 00:46)

mas ainda vem espaçada a trovoada, n é la muito constante, e vê-se k é pros lados do interior k a coisa ta mais feia... mas mesmo assim ainda ouço umas cadeiras a arrastarem-se la em cima...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2010 às 00:48)

Mais 2 mm e já nos 8,4 mm desde as 0h. Nada mau.
A trovoada continua mas agora a afastar-se daqui; mantém-se agora chuva mais fraca.

Ao menos sem estragos é que é bem vinda.


----------



## martinus (22 Abr 2010 às 01:33)

Forte chuvada em Braga, acompanhada de alguma iluminação natural, distante. Gotas de água enormes que estalam nos vidros.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Abr 2010 às 03:44)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui ,
> anunciei na aldeia.
> Montei o Palco, fiz a bancada.
> Mas agora a plateia começa a ficar cansada
> ...



Por aqui , a comissão fabriqueira  que   bem cedo  cancelou  
o espectáculo, avisa os interessados  que o  bilhete de ingresso hoje inutilizado, será válido para o próximo evento.( que ainda poderá ocorrer dentro das  próximas 24 horas)
Em dia de milhares de raios  do Alentejo a Trás-os Montes ,do interior ao litoral,em dia de especial agitação ,
a comissão fabriqueira  de P.Rubras lamenta os danos causados por   este infeliz desenlace...
Por aqui, hoje, tanto que ameaçou;
Por aqui, hoje, quase nada aqui chegou...


----------



## Knyght (22 Abr 2010 às 03:55)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui , a comissão fabriqueira  que   bem cedo  cancelou
> o espectáculo, avisa os interessados  que o  bilhete de ingresso hoje inutilizado, será válido para o próximo evento.( que ainda poderá ocorrer dentro das  próximas 24 horas)
> Em dia de milhares de raios  do Alentejo a Trás-os Montes ,do interior ao litoral,em dia de especial agitação ,
> a comissão fabriqueira  de P.Rubras lamenta os danos causados por   este infeliz desenlace...
> ...



Estás inspirado e essa do palco meu deus se convidas-te malta para ver a trovoada tás feito


----------



## jpmartins (22 Abr 2010 às 09:11)

Eu digo, foi mesmo em cima



dj_teko disse:


> Tao perto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PauloSR (22 Abr 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia Colegas.

Hoje de madrugada, por volta da 1h20 foi algo mesmo épico  Trovoada fortissíma e chuva tambem ela forte. Foi impressionante... Não há palavras para descrever o espectaculo vivido


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

Boa tarde.

Para já o dia está calmo, agradável, um pouco "húmido" (cheira a trovoadas...).
O céu está neste momento parcialmente nublado, boas abertas, o vento é fraco e o sol vai mostrando o seu sorriso...

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,5ºC
...
Tactual: 19,0ºC
Pressão: 1010 mb
Hr: 50% (embora o sensor esteja em zona exposta)
Precip. acum. desde as 00h: 10,5 mm​*
Deixo-os com este time-lapse efectuada ontem ao final da tarde.; foram 521 fotografias tiradas de 10 em 10 segundos com o telemóvel e depois fiz o vídeo. Era para o ter postado ontem mas a "tecnologia" ainda não corre à mesma velocidade que a vontade
Espero que gostem...é o meu 1º trabalho deste género...qualquer coisa desculpem algum "lapso" deste time-lapse (nota: não tem som)


----------



## Mix (22 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Para já o dia está calmo, agradável, um pouco "húmido" (cheira a trovoadas...).
> O céu está neste momento parcialmente nublado, boas abertas, o vento é fraco e o sol vai mostrando o seu sorriso...
> ...



Muito bom mesmo, muito bom ! 

Parabens !


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2010 às 09:02)

Muito bom video, Aristocrata, parabéns, deve ter dado muito trabalho.

  Por agora céu encoberto, chuvisco e 15,6º.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2010 às 17:24)

Veterano disse:


> Muito bom video, Aristocrata, parabéns, *deve ter dado muito trabalho*.


Eh, eh!
Tirar as fotos foi facílimo, apontar e deixar esgotar a bateria do telele...agora conseguir que o windows movie maker o fizesse foi muito trabalhoso. Tive de utilizar mais alguns programas antes para o conseguir. Ou é o formato das fotos, ou o tamanho delas, ou o nome de cada uma das fotos...a tecnologia devia ser mais meiga.

Por cá...depois de um início de manhã com chuvisco, o céu manteve-se muito nublado, o vento fraco e a temperatura amena.
Quanto à precipitação - nada acumulou, apenas se sentia a cair e sendo certo que tudo molhou, pouco ficou para marcar a sua presença.
Já sinto saudades da chuva

*Tmín: 12,5ºC
Tmáx. 19,5ºC
...
Tactual: 16,5ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb (agora vai ser sempre a subir)
Hr: 59%​*


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2010 às 09:10)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado, algumas nuvens sobre o mar, vento fraco e 13,7º.

  Começa hoje a influência do AA.


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2010 às 12:31)

Manhã agradável, sem vento, pela Praia de Matosinhos, num passeio com a a Rita...


----------



## necman (24 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

lindo dia parabéns pelo cachorro ...hehehehe


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

Veterano disse:


>



A Rita está com ar de quem gostou do passeio


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2010 às 22:00)

Um final de dia diferente de outros bem vermelhos...







   Um mar de prata.


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2010 às 01:52)

Boas fotos Veterano! 

De manhã à noite, o dia parece ter sido agradável junto à costa.
E mais dias parece que virão. Talvez ainda melhores.


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2010 às 10:01)

AnDré disse:


> De manhã à noite, o dia parece ter sido agradável junto à costa.
> E mais dias parece que virão. Talvez ainda melhores.



  Hoje quase não há nuvens, vento fraco e uns agradáveis 18,0º. Vou espreitar a praia.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Abr 2010 às 14:15)

Bom 25 de Abril para todos 

Temp: 25,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2010 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Dia de liberdade...o céu limpo, a temperatura muito agradável e vento fraco permitiram aquilo que o tempo instável dos últimos dias não tinham dado: a liberdade de passear livremente num domingo como este.
Ai esta liberdade que permite o bom tempo...saudades da chuva

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,0ºC
...
Tactual: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1023 mb
Hr: 67%
Precipitação: ZERO​*


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2010 às 22:26)

Boas noites, 

dia bem agradável com céu em geral limpo por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta dissipando-se durante a tarde..

actual:

temp: 16.6º ( mínima *13.8ºc* ) ( máxima *23.2 ºc*)

Vento NNW: 4Km/h

Humidade: 72%

Pressão 1023.2 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm

a partir de amanhã as temperaturas prometem subir e talvez cheguem perto dos 30 graus


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Bastante sol, com 16,3º e vento fraco. A Primavera a aquecer...


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

Praia de Matosinhos, espectacular dia de praia, apenas com uma ligeira brisa de noroeste, mar flat e 24,6º.

  Por Rio Tinto, registo 26,3º.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Abr 2010 às 14:53)

Boas!

Min de 15,7ºC

Actual 27.0ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2010 às 18:54)

Boas tardes, 

tarde de Verão por aqui com muito sol, calor e vento fraco!

Actual:

temp: 23.3 ºc ( mínima *13.2ºc*) ( máxima *26.0 ºc*)

Vento: NW: 10 Km/h

Pressão:1021.3 hpa

Humidade: 55 %

Precipitação: 0 mm

Amanhã promete aquecer ainda mais..


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2010 às 00:04)

Boa noite.

Um dia já acalorado por estas bandas, embora a noite ainda cheire a inverno.
Nada mau em relação ao "costume"...

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx. 26,0ºC
...
Tactual: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1023 mb
Hr: 66%
Precipitação: ZERO!​* Bolas que nunca mais vem a chuva...


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia. Manhã quente, com 20,2º, mas as nuvens altas estão a atrapalhar a subida da temperatura.

 Amanhã a música será outra (regresso da chuva).


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia de primavera

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. O sol está radioso

*Tmín: 10,5ºC (quase tropical)
Tactual: 23,5ºC
Pressão: 1022 mb​*


----------



## Skizzo (27 Abr 2010 às 13:23)

E pronto já ca cantam os primeiros 30ºC do ano


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Abr 2010 às 15:08)

Sim, neste momento aqui pelo marquês chegamos os 30º, mas a húmidade também subiu, e sente-se bem! Não deve durar este tempo mais 24 horas


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2010 às 15:37)

Confirmo os cerca de 30º em Rio Tinto, com muitas nuvens altas no céu, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2010 às 18:53)

Boas tardes, 

ambiente abafado ,calor , céu com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco, num dia  em que foi atingida a tempª máxima do ano até ao momento, e que faz inveja a muitos dias de Verão..

Actual:

Temp: 27.1 ºc ( mínima *15.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *29.6 ºc*)

Vento N : 5Km/h

Pressão: 1018.3 hpa.

Humidade: 34 %


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2010 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Primeiramente queria pedir desculpa; no post de hoje de manhã onde se lê "Céu praticamente limpo" deveria ler-se "céu parcialmente nublado". Da janela onde vi o céu estava realmente praticamente limpo, mas depois ao sair de casa é que vi que afinal haviam bastantes nuvens altas no resto do céu...desculpem, vá lá!

Em segundo lugar, queria fazer o relato normal do dia...
O céu foi progressivamente ficando mais limpo, embora se mantivesse alguma nebulosidade alta como que a anunciar que virá aí qualquer coisa 


*Tmín: 10,5ºC
Tmáx: 28,0ºC
...
Tactual: 20,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 mb
Hr: 45%
Precipitação: ZERO!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite
Dia quente, com o céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Temp. max. 29.5ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2010 às 02:45)

Dia de Verão por aqui.
Máxima de 27º e agora a 1ª noite , igualmente de Verão  neste ano de 2010.
Nem ponta de vento. Resistentes 18º , abrilhantados  pelo luar .
Efémero episódio? 
Pois. Parece que sim. 
Na Primavera, muitas vezes é assim...


----------



## Veterano (28 Abr 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo quente, com 20,2º, menos nuvens do que ontem e vento fraco.


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

Está um calor impressionante, abafado e doentio, devido às nuvens altas. Parece Vila Real de Santo António num dia de levante forte.


----------



## Veterano (28 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

A leste o céu começa a ficar cinzento, parece ser tarde de trovoadas...

  Está um ambiente abafado e desagradável.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Abr 2010 às 14:21)

Min: 18,7ºC

Temp act: 31,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2010 às 20:53)

Boa noite.

Parece um dia quase tropical. Abafado, quente (não é preciso termos mais de 30ºC para ser tropical); só a noite destoou por apresentar-se fresca.
As nuvens altas e a partir do início da tarde médias, começaram a ocultar o sol, mas mesmo assim manteve-se quente e bom para suar...

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 29,0ºC
...
Tactual: 22,0ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb (a baixar lentamente)
Hr: 46%
precipitação: ZERO
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​*


----------



## Skizzo (28 Abr 2010 às 21:00)

Max: 31,5ºC

actualmente 21,0ºC


----------



## sistema (28 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

começou a festa hehe
tive na janela até agora ouve bastantes descargas aqui por ponte de lima
alguem do minho pode confirmar?


----------



## Minho (28 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Várias descargas registadas ao final da tarde/início da noite na região do Alto Minho






Que em Melgaço resultou em 1mm de precipitação

Temperatura Máxima: 29,2ºC (máxima do ano)
Temperatura Mínima: 13,5ºC


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2010 às 22:59)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente e abafado, contudo a partir do começo da noite verificou-se uma descida acentuada da temperatura, com o vento a soprar de N/NW por vezes com rajadas de 35/38 Km/h.

actual:


temp: 18.8ºc ( mínima *16.4ºc* ) ( máxima *29.9 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 27 Km/h

Humidade:45%

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2010 às 23:38)

Avisto imensos clarões de relâmpagos muito, muito lá longe, na linha do horizonte a nordeste daqui.
Durante os últimos 20 minutos nao pára esta festa , lá longe,
muito lá longe , no condado vizinho...


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2010 às 23:51)

Minho disse:


> Várias descargas registadas ao final da tarde/início da noite na região do Alto Minho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estação amadora de Paredes de Coura, registou 5,8mm, com um rain rate máximo de 86,0 mm/hr (20:45).


----------



## Stinger (29 Abr 2010 às 00:01)

Tambem vi muitos claroes mais para o interior pensando que podia ser foguetes mas nao lool 

De acordo com o IM na regiao de vila real foi bombardeada assim como ponte de lima


----------



## vinc7e (29 Abr 2010 às 00:32)

Boa noite,

mais um dia muito quente por aquí, com um ar extremamente abafado..
e com a temperatura máxima a ultrapassar os 30ºC 

Por volta das 21h caiu um aguaceiro..mas foi de pouca duração..
Não tenho termometro aqui comigo mas noto um acentuado arrefecimento a esta hora, isto comparando com os ultimos dias..


----------



## Veterano (29 Abr 2010 às 09:15)

Por aqui não choveu, nem ouvi descargas.

  Para já céu encoberto, vento de noroeste e 17,2º. Novamente a mudança...


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Boas noites, 

bem mais fresco o dia de hoje, uma descida significativa da temperatura em relação a ontem! 

Bastante nebulosidade  em especial durante a manhã!

Actual:

temp: 14.7 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento) ( máxima *20.9 ºc* , menos 9.0 ºc graus do que a máxima de ontem)

Vento: NNW: 14Km/h

Pressão: 1016.6 hpa

Humidade:76%

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## ruka (30 Abr 2010 às 14:57)

boa tarde!

dia fresquinho e nublado com bastante vento de NW, pelo Porto 18ºC


----------



## Mix (30 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

Boas tardes.. 

Queria uma pequena ajudinha.. 

Alguem me pode explicar a variação anual da temperatura e da precipitação de Aveiro ? 

Era para um trabalho de geografia, estou a fazer sobre Aveiro.. 

Fico á espera..


----------

